# Quick Ac Question



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Rennerbee's heater question made me think to ask the smart RV'ers here. Our AC brand is Carrier as I'm sure y'alls are too. On the hot outings, the AC fan motor stays on constantly the entire time we're camping. I hear the compressor cycle on and off, but the fan runs and runs. I know others with travel trailers and thier AC's cycle on and off completely. Fan and compressor. Am I missing the proper setting? Does y'all's AC's run constantly or cycle on and off.







I'm worried about wearing out the motor prematurely.

Rennerbee, we haven't had that problem with our heater. It does get a little worm before the heater shuts off, but not eccessively hot. It works quite well though most of the time we use an elec. space heater (saves on propane. Ive already paid to use the electricity). I'm knocking on wood as I type this, but we (thankfully) have had very few problems with our Outback. Makes me think that when the problems hit, they're going to be big problems. Hopefully not.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Were you able to locate an electrical switch for your hot water heater? I have the same unit and I've looked all over the back of that heater for a switch, I just cannot find it....
Also, any mods done?


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

KellerJames,
Your AC is working as desigend. I had the same question when I first used mine and posted the same question. I cannot say if it will prematurely wear out the motor out or not but I would think not.. I read somewhere that it was designed this way to keep the air moving but that was from a source other then Carrier..


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You actually want the fan to run all the time as it helps maintain a more stable temp in the trailer when you are using the AC. You will not wear out the fan motor as it is rated for continuous duty.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Right as rain! It does cirrculate the air nicely too. Gets rid of that 'hot head' feeling when you stand up. (parked in the sun)

And...if you sleep with the a/c on...you get used to the sound, so it doesn't wake you each time it kicks on/off.

PS...ensure you clean that little filter on the unit regularly, since it's always drawing in air.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I must be the odd man out here, but my AC works just like the furnace. Gets to temp then turns off. Also, the Outback is not like a two story house or something with a wide variance of temperature. I'm no HVAC guy, but in a space that small it seems excessive to me for the fan to run all the time


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

According to our reliability guy here at work, cycling the fan on and off (given that it is continuous duty rated) will wear it our much faster than leaving it on all the time.

Just my $0.02


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

In my 28FRLS, the remote control for the heater/air conditioner has three fan selections: high, low and auto. In the auto position the fan cycles on and off as needed, also when auto is selected it starts on high if it is hot in the trailer, then switches to low speed as it starts to cool down inside.
Bob


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Ours does the same as Bob....comes on high and then cycles lower as the trailer cools, and goes off and on as the temp dictates. Do we need to change the setting from auto to something else for a longer fan life? What do you set yours on for it to continuously run?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

To be honest with you, I only remember using the A/C once or twice last year, and I would be hard pressed to remember if the fan cycled on and off with the compressor, started on high, then went to low, or stayed on all the time. As it is 30 out side with light snow falling, I can't even check it our for you until at least May.

I guess I wish I had your problem right about now.









Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'll run mine later and see if it can be set both ways.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

We haven't used the AC since last summer, but I'm almost certain that it is set to the auto mode. There isn't any change in the fan speed either. Just "on". It's not an inconvenience. I was just concerned about the motor life. Actually, I kind of like the contiuous fan sound. It helps me fall asleep faster. I think it's called "white noise". 
Samvalaw, you might be confusing me with someone else's post. I found the water heater switch the first time we used the Outback. It's way down in the back. The only trouble I had was that some of the foaming insulation stuff used in that area was partially covering the switch. If I did post on this topic before, I don't remember. Might be old age setting in. 
Haven't done any mods lately, but spring is coming soon so I guess now is the time.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I checked mine over the weekend while camping sunny Like someone else already said, you can set it on auto and it will cycle on and off as needed. Or you can manually set the fan to low or high and it (the fan) will run all the time with the compressor engaging as necessary.

I had the AC running at home while we were unpacking/cleaning after our return on Sunday. Man that thing works well


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Cal Jim:
Thanks for checking that out. I wasn't aware of the different settings.


----------

